# Urban Decay Smoked Palette



## Haven (Jul 3, 2012)

Urban Decay is releasing a new eyeshadow palette apparently this month.  Here is a link to Karen's review/preview on it.  I am on the fence about getting this b/c only 5 of the shadows are new.  I already have the other 5 plus the pencil.  Thoughts?



http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/...ng-about-jewels-and-neutral-colors-this-fall/


----------



## thatKanojo (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm totally passing on this. If it's really supposed to be the "smokey" version of Naked/Naked2, I think it really falls short in comparison. I think if they want to release a new palette as popular as those, they need to match the design of the palette (pan shape, number of shadows). I really don't like the square pans and the zippered case; it just looks cheap and has less presentation.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 3, 2012)

This is an ugly palette ( nothing to do with the fact UD is not cruelty free anymore ), I love my Naked palettes but this one is not pretty at all. I have my Two Faced palettes for smokeys or neutral looks, I don't need this one !


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 3, 2012)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE my Naked 1 & 2 Palettes... UD really sucks me in with their eyeshadows.  That being said, I don't know that I will grab this one or not.  Nothing looks too unique to shades I already own.  Although having it in one convenient palette may serve me well on my many travels.  Guess I'll check it out in person to see for sure.  It definitely looks really nice with a great assortment of shades.  Happy to see UD incorporating more mattes in their palettes to balance out the shimmer.


----------



## Genn (Jul 4, 2012)

I am wanting this palette because 3 of the colors I have been wanting are in this palette. mushroom loaded and rockstar. I have a few UD palettes but only have the first naked palette. It would be nice to have a smoked palette IMO.


----------



## dyingforyou (Jul 4, 2012)

i think this looks awesome. i have no interest in either naked palette since i don't like wearing neutrals but this looks just my style. i've never had any UD shadows before but have always wanted to try them- only thing that keeps me back is the price point :\


----------



## Spanky (Jul 4, 2012)

Genn said:


> I am wanting this palette because 3 of the colors I have been wanting are in this palette. mushroom loaded and rockstar. I have a few UD palettes but only have the first naked palette. It would be nice to have a smoked palette IMO.


  Genn,   I've been eyeballing those same 3 colors since they came out with the new formula!   I have both Nakeds & I NEVER reach for them plus when I tried their other palettes I hated the way they wore & was not at all impressed. I'm tornnon whether or not to invest in this palette. Another thought is why isnit the same price as Naked when u get 1/2 the amount of shadows, that's another turn off.  What do u guys think of the new formula? Is it improved at all???    Any idea of when this will be in stores...besides sometime this week?  TIA.


----------



## Genn (Jul 4, 2012)

Spanky said:


> TIA.


  	I've been stalking sephora and urban decay and I havent seen anything yet. I only saw something about an event in canada on the 20th for the palette in UD's event section.


----------



## Haven (Jul 6, 2012)

Has anyone seen this in a store?  I am interested in swatching it for myself before I decide to pass or not. 

  	I may swing by ULTA today to see if they know when they will be getting it.


----------



## Genn (Jul 6, 2012)

it looks like monday! http://www.xsparkage.com/?p=5410


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jul 6, 2012)

It has some pretty colors in it but not something I'm dying to get my hands on. I still haven't tried the Naked palettes and would prefer those I think. This one's a pass for me!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 7, 2012)

There are a few colours in this that I've been wanting to try out as well (Rockstar, Evidence, and Loaded), along with Perversion eyeliner. Also great to see a dark matte brown in there. And, to me, it definitely seems more sensible for travel.


----------



## Haven (Jul 8, 2012)

I asked about this at my local ULTA, and they had no idea what I was talking about.  They kept trying to sell me the Naked palette which I already have.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 8, 2012)

i actually want this one, i don't have any of the shadows!


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 8, 2012)

DId you guys hear?!? they backed out of China!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTT!

http://www.urbandecay.com/Animal-Testing-Policy/animal-testing-policy,default,pg.html


----------



## Genn (Jul 8, 2012)

Mabelle said:


> http://www.urbandecay.com/Animal-Testing-Policy/animal-testing-policy,default,pg.html


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 9, 2012)

The palette appeared on the Urban Decay website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Too bad they don't ship to Europe, guess i just need to wait a bit longer for mine


----------



## Genn (Jul 9, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> The palette appeared on the Urban Decay website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I saw that. first thing i checked this morning. lol. I'm trying to wait until its at sephora because I want to add a couple things to my order.


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2012)

^^^ I prefer ordering from Sephora b/c I want my points & perks.  Also I need a couple of other things as well.


----------



## baghdad81 (Jul 9, 2012)

Haven said:


> ^^^ I prefer ordering from Sephora b/c I want my points & perks.  Also I need a couple of other things as well.


 Ditto! Either that or from Shopper's here in the Great White North!


----------



## texasmommy (Jul 9, 2012)

I love palettes, but I also have the five and pencil so I'm not getting this one. Plus I hate how it's zippered


----------



## sarahrose1292 (Jul 10, 2012)

how much more about the naked have compared? like grams, ect. because im really looking into getting smoked because i love urban decay and the nakeds.


----------



## Haven (Jul 10, 2012)

Just FYI - I have spoken to SAs @ several Sephoras, and they don't know if/when they will be getting this palette.  I don't know if the people whom I spoke to were clueless or not, but they all seemed to think that this was going to be exclusive to the UD site for at least a little while.  Which would make sense.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 12, 2012)

I was thinking of purchasing that palette but I already have Loaded, Rockstar and the beloved Blackout.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 13, 2012)

sarahrose1292 said:


> how much more about the naked have compared? like grams, ect. because im really looking into getting smoked because i love urban decay and the nakeds.


  According to UD's website, each eyeshadow in the Smoked palette is 0.8g/0.03 US oz. The shadows in the Naked palettes are, near as makes no difference, full-size. (1.3g/0.05 US oz).


----------



## mousygiggles (Jul 14, 2012)

SO skipping this one. I was excited but after looking at more swatches I decided on the new Too Faced palette.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 17, 2012)

Now listed on Sephora, gang! http://www.sephora.com/smoked-eyeshadow-palette-P374828


----------



## krystlekouture (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm tempted to skip this one, but I REALLY want the Loaded Shade!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 20, 2012)

krystlekouture said:


> I'm tempted to skip this one, but I REALLY want the Loaded Shade!


  	Loaded is one of the shades that can be purchased individually.


----------



## krystlekouture (Jul 21, 2012)

How did I miss that?!

  	Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 22, 2012)

The palette is in stores ladies. Thing is when I went to take a look at it yesterday they didn't even have it on the floor. Apparently they are to be released earlier in store than anticipated. So if you go in and they don't have it. Ask!


----------



## Genn (Jul 22, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> The palette is in stores ladies. Thing is when I went to take a look at it yesterday they didn't even have it on the floor. Apparently they are to be released earlier in store than anticipated. So if you go in and they don't have it. Ask!I


  	I was just at sephora a couple hours ago and didnt see it so I made a nars/mufe haul instead. I will just have to wait a lttle longer.


----------



## NATlar (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm so tempted in getting this, I never reach for my naked 1 & 2 palette though! I'm a sucker for collecting :\

  	It's on the Debenhams website now and will be in their stores next week http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_123932019799_-1?breadcrumb=Home~txtsmoked+palette


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 27, 2012)

Now at Ulta. http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod4560013


----------



## Spanky (Jul 28, 2012)

FYI I thought I saw somewhere that the release date for Smoked & Optical Blurring Brush is the 29th in stores. I went 2 one of the larger Sephoras yesterday (7/27) in town & asked if they had it. The first SA had no idea, (don't even know if she knew about it) so she asked another one who gave me the once over...I guess my expression of puppy dog eyes, insane excitement & desperation made her cave. She said it's in the back, let me go look & she came out with it & handed over. I ended up using a gift card for that & the UD optical blurring brush (which was also in the back). Point is, u may want to ask 4 it & beg if they don't have it out.  I have so many new eyeshadows I don't know what to reach for first...not complainig tho! I bought 3 of these individually which I haven't opened yet & figured, why not just get the palette & have a few other colors to play with.  I hope I use this more than my Nakeds, since I never reach for those!  Happy shopping.  Opps. Just saw Diiligaf's post about this!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jul 29, 2012)

its on the UD site now...when i come back from vegas i'll grab this and two of the new naked skin foundations! yeeeee! or maybe i'll buy while i'm in vegas...tempting.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 29, 2012)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> its on the UD site now...when i come back from vegas i'll grab this and two of the new naked skin foundations! yeeeee! or maybe i'll buy while i'm in vegas...tempting.


  	I was about to suggest getting it in Vegas. If any where will have it it's the Sephora in the Venetian. Have a great trip!! I love Vegas!!!!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jul 29, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> I was about to suggest getting it in Vegas. If any where will have it it's the Sephora in the Venetian. Have a great trip!! I love Vegas!!!!


	vegas is like my home away from home...the only reason i haven't moved there is because i love san diego too much and i think if i move to vegas i wont love it as much. i go every year, at least twice.

  	i'll have to drag my friend along who HATES makeup...i'll have to do something she loves but i don't, in order to make it fair...you think the one in Miracle Mile shops will have it too? i know the one in the Venetian will because of the MUFE headquarters but i'm staying at the Monte Carlo across from Planet Hollywood and Miracle Mile.


----------



## NATlar (Aug 1, 2012)

Brought this palette today <3


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 1, 2012)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> vegas is like my home away from home...the only reason i haven't moved there is because i love san diego too much and i think if i move to vegas i wont love it as much. i go every year, at least twice.
> i'll have to drag my friend along who HATES makeup...i'll have to do something she loves but i don't, in order to make it fair...you think the one in Miracle Mile shops will have it too? i know the one in the Venetian will because of the MUFE headquarters but i'm staying at the Monte Carlo across from Planet Hollywood and Miracle Mile.


  	According to the Sephora website they have it!!!! Like I said if you go in there and you don't see it, ask. When I bought mine it was in the back they didn't know it was supposed to be on the floor. It's also available at the Forum Shops as well as the Venetian. Hope you get it.


----------



## OhSoJaded (Aug 1, 2012)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> vegas is like my home away from home...the only reason i haven't moved there is because i love san diego too much and i think if i move to vegas i wont love it as much. i go every year, at least twice.
> i'll have to drag my friend along who HATES makeup...i'll have to do something she loves but i don't, in order to make it fair...you think the one in Miracle Mile shops will have it too? i know the one in the Venetian will because of the MUFE headquarters but i'm staying at the Monte Carlo across from Planet Hollywood and Miracle Mile.


  	The Sephora at PH should have it. They were pretty well stocked the last time I was in town.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 3, 2012)

I thought this palette was BEAUTIFUL, have not tried the colors on, I have only swatched them... but they have a sheen with no glitter.  AWESOME.  I think UD did it agian.


----------



## Genn (Aug 3, 2012)

I finally got this palette yesterday but I havent used it yet. I'm excited to try it soon.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 5, 2012)

I've used two of the colors so far and they are very sheer.  I used the purple on my friend who is probably nc50 and a little bit darker and we really had to layer it on in order for it to show. That was a bit disappointing.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Aug 7, 2012)

OhSoJaded said:


> The Sephora at PH should have it. They were pretty well stocked the last time I was in town.


	i didn't get to go  me and my BFF were mostly joined at the hip this past weekend which meant i couldn't step foot into a sephora, and the few times were weren't together the store was closed...i'll get it online...


----------



## kieshalynn (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh, thanks. Nice to see what the swatches actually look like.


----------



## kieshalynn (Aug 8, 2012)

NATlar said:


> Brought this palette today <3


  	Oh, thanks. Nice to see what the swatches actually look like.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Aug 8, 2012)

NATlar said:


> Brought this palette today <3


  	your swatches are lovely! thanks for sharing! this is definitely on my list of "Gotta Get"s lol


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 8, 2012)

I just ordered mine.


----------



## sereagoso (Aug 8, 2012)

really want to try this !!


----------



## Joeysgirl (Aug 9, 2012)

I can't wait to see some looks created with this palette.  I don't wear smoky eyes very often, so I will be passing and waiting on the release of the next BOS. I think it is supposed to hit 10/1 or something like that.  Does anyone have a FOTD with this palette??? pretty please???


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Aug 10, 2012)

I just broke down and ordered it. I was only really lusting after 3 of the colours, but the singles would have cost me about the same, so this way, all the other colours are bonuses! I can't wait to get this. 

  	I chose a sample of Naked foundation. Of course, they may sub a different sample, but I hope not. I'm quite curious about it.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 14, 2012)

I got mine yesterday (swatches in the UD swatch thread).  I'm a bit disappointed with Evidence in this. The texture of it in mine is quite dry.  The other shimmery colours are good quality. I'm also happier with the Blackout in this palette vs. the one in my Naked 2, which was/is a bit dry. I'm super impressed with the other mattes as well, particularly Kinky and Freestyle (very smooth texture!).


----------



## EndingStart (Aug 15, 2012)

WOO! After an eternity of lusting over it I finally bought this tonight! It looks gorgeous and I will definitely be using it tomorrow.

	I'm super super glad this one came with an eyeliner too instead of a brush... I lost my perversion a month ago and have been dying without it. Also, not a huge fan of their brushes so I'm glad to not have another one to add to my stash.


----------



## LadyMisfit (Aug 17, 2012)

NATlar said:


> Brought this palette today <3


  	Thanks for the swatches. I'm tempted to get it but I already own Mushroom and Rockstar from build my own UD palette.


----------



## michelle79 (Aug 23, 2012)

I played around with this yesterday at Sephora. The colors are so pretty, pigmented & silky. This is definitely on my to-get list.


----------



## Rinstar (Aug 23, 2012)

I got this yesterday and LOVE it!! I'm so glad I ordered it. The shadows are silky feeling and pigmented. I think you could totally do some non-smoky looks with this palette too, so it's more versatile than I expected.


----------



## Genn (Sep 5, 2012)

I dont know if you guys have seen but UD now has new DIY 4 pan palettes. They are cute! but I still haven't filled my 6 pan.


----------



## Thia Winter (Sep 7, 2012)

I almost always do a smoky eye and just bought this the other day.  LOVE it!


----------



## Spruceitup (Sep 7, 2012)

Loaded is the only color I would want. I feel I have all the other ones or something really comparable. Not impressed at all.


----------



## erin00312 (Dec 29, 2012)

i have been debating so much about this palette


----------



## deanfour (Jan 13, 2013)

I love the Smoked Palette. So glad I picked it up!!!


----------



## melissa20 (Feb 9, 2013)

I love that this palette came with a book of looks.


----------



## deanfour (Feb 11, 2013)

I loves the smoked pallette.


----------

